# netmount error [solved]

## athorsen

I recently just installed Gentoo on my laptop. I emerged GNOME just fine, logged in, checked my internet connection and everything was working just fine. I then rebooted for whatever reason and now I'm getting this error:

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

             "netmount" was not started"

I know that there have been many posts on this particular topic, and I've tried just about everything and I still can't get it to work. I even tried changing to a static IP, which didn't bring up any errors, but I was still unable to get online. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.Last edited by athorsen on Thu Jun 16, 2005 7:47 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Versable

You probably didn't compile the right network drivers into your kernel.

----------

## athorsen

well, I noticed that my NIC chipset is a Broadcom 4401 or 4403 or something like that, and I compiled the b44 module, which should have worked I thought, but I still got nothing.

----------

## SpecvWillis

Do you have a network connection working when you log in?  What does the output of dmesg or the logs show you?

----------

## athorsen

well, now I'm confused. I just did:

```
modprobe b44
```

and it worked. But the thing is, I've done that before and it didn't work, so I don't know why it's just all of a sudden working. 

For your questions, SpecvWillis, I didn't have a network connection when I logged in. The output of dmesg was very long and some of the the last things that I think are relevant are these:

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet (followed by MAC address)

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## Versable

```
Add the b44 in

# nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

If not already done, do:

# modprobe b44

And, ofcourse, you can reboot to check if it worked
```

If that doesn't work, try to boot from your live cd again and check what network card you got:

 *Quote:*   

> (Edited, from the gentoo FAQ)
> 
> Code Listing 3.3: Reconfiguring the kernel
> 
> Boot from the Install CD and wait until you receive a prompt
> ...

 Last edited by Versable on Mon Jun 13, 2005 7:18 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## toralf

Wrong topic ! It is not an error of netmount, instead it is an error of bringing up eth0 via DHCP. The script netmount itself *needs* a running network interface as you can see :

```

tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep need /etc/init.d/netmount

        local myneed="net"

                myneed="${myneed} portmap"

        need ${myneed}

```

@Versable: instead of rebooting the machine a

```

modprobe b44

```

 should do the trick.

----------

## Versable

Better  :Wink:  ?

----------

## bbulkow

I've got the same problem. My issue is that I know what my ethernet card is (Linksys LNE100TX, well supported by Linux), but I don't know what that matches to in the kernel config area. I've got the PCI Utils up, and the Gentoo Live CD has figured it out, but I haven't.

So the instruction to "simply click the right options" isn't terribly useful to me.

I tried clicking the right options the first time around --- according to the Linksys site, the LNE100TX is using the Tulip driver, which I believe I configured.

So:

1) If I boot the Live CD and I really figure out what driver is eth0? (thus I can verify if the tulip is in use)

2) How do I make sure the tulip driver is properly in the kernel I thought I built?

3) After booting, can I try to bring up the eth0 manually an look for error messages?

4) Maybe the LNE100TX has multiple versions and I should be using another driver

5) Rather oddly, the 'netmount' stuff isn't available when I boot - is that the real problem?

----------

## Versable

I have a similar card to yours (Linksys NC100) on my other computer. I compiled the kernel with:

```
Device Drivers --->

  Networking Support --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100mbit) --->

      Tulip family network device support --->

        [*] DECchip Tu;ip (dc2114x) PCI support

```

Plus this guy has the same problem, with the same card as yours, and the above kernel config fixes it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328538-highlight-lne100tx.html

 *Quote:*   

> 1) If I boot the Live CD and I really figure out what driver is eth0? (thus I can verify if the tulip is in use)

 

For the linksys driver, and for your card, tulip should work

 *Quote:*   

> 2) How do I make sure the tulip driver is properly in the kernel I thought I built?

 

After you compiled, did you overwrite your old bzImage with the new compiled one?

 *Quote:*   

> 3) After booting, can I try to bring up the eth0 manually an look for error messages?

 

You should be able to modprobe the tulip drivers (not sure about that one though)

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Maybe the LNE100TX has multiple versions and I should be using another driver

 

Nah

 *Quote:*   

> 5) Rather oddly, the 'netmount' stuff isn't available when I boot - is that the real problem?

 

Did you do this when you installed gentoo?

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## bbulkow

Thanks Versable - I'm up and full of network now.

The short answer is that the previous suggestion (eyeball makeconfig) did end up working, I caught my error. Yes, I had not properly wacked the 'tulip' support. 

However, I would love an answer to my first question : how *do* I figure out what drivers are compiled into a kernel, and which are currently being used for a given device?

(Question 2 in my original list - answered by "did I copy my boot image" --- not exactly the kind of answer I was hoping for.

TIA,

-brianb

 *Versable wrote:*   

> I have a similar card to yours (Linksys NC100) on my other computer. I compiled the kernel with:
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers --->
> 
> ...

 

----------

## RushCst

I went through the same problems with my network interface. Funny because the LiveCD found it without problems and got it up running.

I read a number of posts that all had solutions by configuring the kernel. I found that a bit strange. I had also noticed that the LiveCD also detected all my hardware correctly. Then I came across an answer.

The LiveCD uses hwsetup and knoppix to do the job. It also has a file in the init.d called autoconfig to do the job. So by emerging hwsetup and knoppix and copying the autoconfig file from the CD and activate it with rc-update add autoconfig boot, you end up with a system that brings up all your hardware correctly.

----------

## athorsen

I just wanted to thank you all for you help and support. I have everything up and running now. Thanks again!

----------

## athorsen

I'm working on putting Gentoo on another system, and I wanted to take your advice, Rushcst. I emerged hwsetup and knoppix, but I can't seem to find the autoconfig file that you're talking about. I was just wondering if you could tell me how to copy that file. Thanks.

----------

## athorsen

ok, actually I just figured out my last question. But, RushCst, is there anything else you had to do to make this work? I added autoconfig to boot, rebooted my system, but it still said that it couldn't detect any of my hardware. Thanks.

----------

## athorsen

sorry to post again. This is the last one. I just got it all figured out, so disregard the questions. Thanks.

----------

